# Can't catch budgie



## raddy (Jan 18, 2017)

Flurry's claws are growing really long and are causing her problems. We have tried to catch her to clip them butit is impossible - she has never been finger tame (the first budgie I have ever had this problem with). 
We have caught her in the past but she ie now worse than ever - I thinkthe vet will struggle with this little'un as well.
Any suggestions how we can catch Flurry without harming her


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

You can start by covering Flurry's cage on 3 sides (leaving front part uncovered) and reduce the lighting in the room you have her in so that she relax and prepares to nap. Then you carefully open the cage's door and with the help of a small towel/cloth gently catch your budgie.
This link may be of use: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html

If you are unable to do this and need to take your Flurry to the vet, then you can place the travel cage at the same level as her regular cage and have both doors opened. In order to facilitate the move, you can place a few tasty treat and even a couple of her favourite toys on the travel cage.

For future reference and in order for you to be able to better check your budgie for overall health reasons, it's best that you work on finger taming her. 
Even for extremely nervous and shy birds, it's possible to achieve some level of tameness and have them step up on your finger. 
You can check the tips and detailed information on the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section's main page.


----------



## raddy (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Aluz
Will try your suggestions and fingers crossed. Mind, she can't half bite!
We've had loads of budgies over the years, but this is the first, a lovely little fun opaline, the we could never finger tame and this has been a problem since we had her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

aluz has offered you excellent advice. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us and you've come to the best place possible to learn even more about the very best practices for budgie care :thumbsup: 

Aluz has offered you great advice with how to work with Flurry. Additionally, the resources provided above will be of great help in staying posted on all the information we have on the forums!

I wish you the very best with your budgie girl, and hope to meet her soon! hoto: 

If you have any questions after reading though everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

